# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  ΟVERSPEED DIESEL ENGINES

## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ OVERSPEED
1)ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΚΙΝΗΣΗ!!
2)ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ!!
ΑΙΤΙΑ??
ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ??

----------

